# PJ's equip. pic's



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i thought i'd post a few pics of some of my equipment.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice equipment, must have cost a ton. Cant wait to see the action pictures.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Seems like you take very good care of your equipment! Looks awesome! :waving:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is some more


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

PJ, do you contract out that grader for any city road plowing?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

not too many action pic's.......it seems that there is never a camera handy. 

my comp crashed ant took all of my pics and these are some that was on wy wifes laptop so i'll search her jumbled up mess for a pic's file and look for some


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

creativedesigns;532156 said:


> PJ, do you contract out that grader for any city road plowing?


nah.. we just use it for some finish work and some terrace work but it's too old to put on a county road as most of the blades around here are newer and more reliable

EDIT: WOW! look at some of the dates on the pic's some are pretty old but most of wich i still own


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

powerjoke;532158 said:


> not too many action pic's.......it seems that there is never a camera handy.
> 
> my comp crashed ant took all of my pics and these are some that was on wy wifes laptop so i'll search her jumbled up mess for a pic's file and look for some


Thats not good. Nice pictures, a guy i know has the same truck but with a 10' Boss.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pics PJ


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is a couple of "action pics" or after action pic's at least LOL


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Whats the sory with thw loader?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Supper Grassy;532190 said:


> Whats the sory with thw loader?


uh.....it just fell over  i was stacking dirt behind a scraper and.......well yeah!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you have anything else for "show & tell" today, PJ?...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

a few more....SF sorry no snowcat pic's

here is a cat 246A, 246B, 246C, i;ll look for some more of my cat skid-steer pic's

EDIT: oh... and a 12 yd werk-breau roll-out for the 744, and my 6010 and tn85da New-Holland's baling hay with a 658 baler ad a couple of bar rakes.

EDIT#2: sorry that bucket is a WelcoBeals and the 246B is carrying concrete to the construction of my salt bin


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

nice looking equipment, I would love to be able to have a gmc dump like that.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice stuff there PJ...ur an animal...


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats the story with the Bass Boats????


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

nice pics pj. thanks for posting. you have a nice thing going.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats some serious equipment! Nice stuff


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

sweet set up looks good, im jelous lol looks like you keep your rigs pritty clean.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

nice stuff...that western star 10 wheeler is awesome


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

damn boy. good lookin equipment. regardless of what they say, i guess you do more than just sit on plowsite all day


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nice equipment PJ do you use the deere loader for snow? you could put a massive push box on that thing!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

PJ.................nice stuff. You should be proud of yourself for achieving such success at your early age. :salute:


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW!!! all i can say is WOW.... you happen to be living my dream. nice equipment, good luck to you and your business.payup


----------



## Snowman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice stuff, it all looks great.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for all the comment's boy's i sure do aprecieate it, i am going to look for some more pics on the wifes comp tonight 

i just came in the house to get lunch and i am running back to work, it finnally dried up enough i can get a few loads of dirt out.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome equipment!

Since your computer crashed, I'll give you a pic of your truck, rofl. I like your website, nice pic's on there too!

Your salt bin is amazing!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*UNCLE PJ CAN I COME PLAY ON THE MACHINES ONE WEEKEND I PROMISE TO BE GOOD NAH REALLY NICE EQUIPMENT AWESOME SEEING SOMEONE LIVING ALL OUR DREAMS GOOD LUCK BUD*


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

PremierLand;532800 said:


> Awesome equipment!
> 
> He may not have an action pic of his equipment, but I sure do (of his equipment). rofl... your website has some nice pics.
> 
> Your salt bin is sweet too!


LOL.. i am glad someone does

that pic of the 5500 in the snow....that was a heck of a storm. we was the only ones in town that was able to keep thier client's running. (although that pic don't look like it).

we had to bring in all of the iron junk to keep that 24" under controll. (our avg snowfall is ~18-20")

chev4X4: that was a mold defect and we destroyed about 4 million dollars ($50,000+ apeice) worth of top of the line 20+' high end bass boat's.....and i did'nt even get to keep one (there was a plant manager watching us to make sure they all got destroyed) it was by far the most expensive product/structure that i have EVER destroyed


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Stuff looks really good PJ. I like the garbage can size, straight pipes on all the Stars, looks sweeeet! What are you doing with the tandem Star with the stretched frame? It looks freshly painted. I like your colour scheme BTW.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

06HD BOSS;532423 said:


> damn boy. good lookin equipment. regardless of what they say, i guess you do more than just sit on plowsite all day
> yeah.....it would seem that way huh?....we have been really slow around here (warm winter and NO MEASURABLE SNOW) we have gotten the occasional inch or two but no good ones this year, you won't be able to catch me this spring when the dirt dries up





mulcahy mowing;532460 said:


> nice equipment PJ do you use the deere loader for snow? you could put a massive push box on that thing!no pusher but we have a 8' meyer that we put on it if we get in a pintch  LOL that loader stays at a pile and load's topsoil pretty much year round (when dry) but i am going to buy another one i can put in the snow before next fall


i would like to lessen my dependance on operators and replace a couple of trucks with a CaT 924 or 928

all of my big equipment is older higher hour stuff, like the deere 744E it is a 1990


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;532810 said:


> Stuff looks really good PJ. I like the garbage can size, straight pipes on all the Stars, looks sweeeet! What are you doing with the tandem Star with the stretched frame? It looks freshly painted. I like your colour scheme BTW.


that was before the barrel dump. it was origionally blue but we painted it to match. the stacks on that one is 8" and it's got a 465hp red head cummin's in it and it will run circles around the other one with a 550hp cat  i don't know why as they both weigh about the same, same rear's, same trans. etc. and they even came off the same truck fleet but just a couple of years apart (same age though) i think they are 1996's the next truck will be another star or a W-900


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;532820 said:


> that was before the barrel dump. it was origionally blue but we painted it to match. the stacks on that one is 8" and it's got a 465hp red head cummin's in it and it will run circles around the other one with a 550hp cat  i don't know why as they both weigh about the same, same rear's, same trans. etc. and they even came off the same truck fleet but just a couple of years apart (same age though) i think they are 1996's the next truck will be another star or a W-900


Wow 8", I didn't even know they made them that big. You can probably hear it coming from a mile away. I was just imaging a 20 ft grain dump on it, for the farm. I would really like that.


----------



## Dan K's Inc. (Mar 1, 2008)

nice equipment, I love the topkick


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

these pic's have already been posted, but what the heck i'll post 'em again. as my comp took a dump on me and i don't have the origional's.

thanks for lookin 
RICK


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

what brand of plow do you like best? the blizzard the fisher or that red plow...looks like a western??

that trailer looks very sharp what do you haul in there?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

MULCH: all the plow's are good IMO but the blizzard is pretty cool. i have a fisher "V" on the 08 but i don't have any pics. i'll have to take some the next time it's mounted up

the box trailer, carries a 300amp deisel powered welder/gen. a husqvarna blower (that we have used twice) work lights, aircompressor, misc. tools and about 1 ton of salt/melter and some extra plow part's. it has been a life saver this year


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here's some trailer pic's 

the snow bucket being welded on 

and a W-14 case (for sale) 

and a couple of the tractors getting some shop work

check out the downpressure on the lil tractor (no jacks, or jackstand's) when we was swapping the tires


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks like a Husqvarna snowblower in the trailer beside the welder. :waving:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

powerjoke;533799 said:


> MULCH:


 thats heavy.... haha


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

mulcahy mowing;533826 said:


> thats heavy.... haha


crap i am sorry i was trying to abrev. and got carried away MULC: or how about MM ?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

MM™® haha 

no biggy just messin with ya


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice gear, gotta love those western's. sweet lookin trucks.

sellin' off the poor lil' W14 eh.... i used to run one of them, many moons ago


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice pix Rick!!!!!! i very jealous!!!!!


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice stuff keep up the good work


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

powerjoke;533799 said:


> the box trailer, a husqvarna blower (that we have used twice)





creativedesigns;533822 said:


> That looks like a Husqvarna snowblower in the trailer


..........


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I love those tow behind large compactors. They look like mid evil torture tools. PJ, time to add one of these to the collection: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60420 haha


----------



## AFord350Flo (Mar 4, 2008)

how do you like that bobcat 5400? which do you get more use out of the cat skid steer or the bobcat 5400?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

OLD THREAD!! lol but i didn't want to start a new one with more pic's


AFord350Flo: it's a 5600..."toolcat" and it get's used everyday but not nesecarally for digging. the thing normally has pallet fork's on it, we use it normally jsut for the hired hand's runnin around weed-eating fence line or farm work etc. 

the TEREX underwent some re-paint this winter and here are the lateset pic's of the ol' girl 


and one of a sprayer in a hay feild


PJ


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*TEREX LOOKS LIKE NEW RICK NICE JOB BRO*


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I like the pic of your sprayer Farmer Rick. What do you use for markers?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD: i throw bit's of toilet paper (new, not used) out the window as i drive along LOL


right now i use foam (2 tanks) but i orderd a trimble ez-guide with the new (older NH) tractor 

the dang TN85DA has been a P.O.S......it's 24 months old and been in the shpp 33 times.....last time it caught fire but didnt burn completely :crying: and the NH shop say's i am just a chronic complainer LOL 

i am going to use this sprayer on the large lot's for Chloride app.

BTW: here is some farming crap pic's for you JD


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You need to buy a freind for the green tractor, it looks lonely. We just got a guidance system for our sprayer and it's the best thing ever, no more foam. I didn't realize you had so many tractors.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LOL....i figured that would get you going.

most of that stuff belong's to a buddy of mine that farm's near me and he got rained out so he brought his junk to minge with my junk (lot's of blue stuff)lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;557248 said:


> LOL....i figured that would get you going.
> 
> most of that stuff belong's to a buddy of mine that farm's near me and he got rained out so he brought his junk to minge with my junk (lot's of blue stuff)lol


I wonder what the kids will look like. LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

haha they will all be red and pick on the blue ones lol


here is a couple of uses for a bale bedwesport.....one of me (the truck) picking up a box blade for transport because i didn't want to take time to hook up the hydraulic's and one of it picking up a Vicon disc mower

then another of the sprayer in a different truck

then one of a Land-Plane.....the thing is 40 feet long and 15 feet wide and lil' blue had her tongue hangin out by the tiem she planed 20 acres

P.S. JD: there is a red one in the previous picture somewhere.......but it's a Buhler.....sorry no Case


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics PJ. you hiring? lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics pj.....but i have to say the best pick is of the dump with the blizzard pushing all that snow! What year did that storm come? Thats a really cool pic!


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

sorry if i'm loading up the "bandwidth" lol..... i guess i am trying to compete with GV on the pic counter 

06: LOL no we arent hiring this year...... we cant work!. normally we truck out 5-6 loads of dirt per day and this year we've trucked at max 30 loads ALL YEAR :crying: the economy sux....no-one is spending any money.

and besides that we cant even get to the feild's. the first pic is one of some farm ground :crying: 

the second pic is jsut the toolcat and skid

the third is of my brand spankin new snow bucket

the last one is of the 5500.....still has fluidfilm on it....i cant get that crap off and it dulled the aluminum horribly bad I dont think i'm useing that stuff next year....or at least on the aluminum

i am just randomly puting pic's up i really don'thave a pattern,,,,,,i am just going through my phone and hard drive and postin crap, but so far the only stuff i have posted that is not mine (a couple of the things i have sold recently since i have posted them like the DEERE 744 ) is some of the row-crop stuff 

PJ


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

tls22;557282 said:


> Nice pics pj.....but i have to say the best pick is of the dump with the blizzard pushing all that snow! What year did that storm come? Thats a really cool pic!


that storm ws season before last and that is the only pic i have :crying: i was too busy to think about taking pic's

there was 20" that fell in just a couple of hours and it was a "thunder snow"? kinda like a thunderstorm that pukes snow.......it was the weirdest damn thing i have ever seen....although some of you guys probably have that happen every storm?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's funny you think FF dulled your aluminum because I put it on some because it's suppose to seal it and save it from dulling. I put it all over the rims on my car but I havn't took it out of storage yet. Now you have me wondering.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

About the FF on aluminum topic--- at the end of last season i sprayed it on my girlfriends polished aluminum wheels before storing them for winter and when i put them back on last month, i wiped the FF off and the wheels look like new. Thats weird about the body on the 5500. 
I like that pic of the 5500 loaded


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

hey JD does this look like a deere or what LOL 

the front end took a dump.

it's my buddies rig. but now i inherated the oversized boat ancor.......or at least untill it's out of my shop anyways 

and here's one of lil' blues summer job


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You wouldn't want another young helper for the buisness would ya???


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here's one of the 8.2mpg rig :crying: 

but it is towing a heavy load  and btw it is an aluminum goosneck and a 5 thousand pund tractor lol..............


DONT BUY A NEW DURAMAXIPAD FOR THE MILAGE lol
the last pic was pump pic after 237 miles


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Pull the DPF off. That will help your mileage. Check out www.dieseltowingresorces.com or www.dieselplace.com


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

how do you have so mutch stuff nad can we get a list of equement?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

bakerc8;558346 said:


> how do you have so mutch stuff nad can we get a list of equement?


wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwzzerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

William B.;558265 said:


> Pull the DPF off. That will help your mileage. Check out www.dieseltowingresorces.com or www.dieselplace.com


I straight piped mine and picked up about 2-3 mpg. I put a PPE tuner on it to get rid of the lights on the dash and to give it some more power.

So with every Blue tractor you buy do they throw in a trailer, so you can get in in for repairs all the time. How many hours on that 8400?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bakerc8;558346 said:


> how do you have so mutch stuff nad can we get a list of equement?


Holy Sh1t, he knows how to type more then one thing then trip edge fisher will save transmissions!!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bakerc8;558346 said:


> how do you have so mutch stuff nad can we get a list of equement?


"nad" 
What's a "nad"

or shouldn't I ask..

no list, a pic is worth 100,000 words,,


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bakerc8;558346 said:


> how do you have so mutch stuff nad can we get a list of equement?


you sound like me on a saturday night at about 3 am.............................


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

SnoFarmer;558510 said:


> "nad"
> What's a "nad"
> 
> or shouldn't I ask..
> ...


I liked "mutch" better.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i'm a little concerned why he want's a list


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe it's his shopping list?

He just wants you to list everything you own in your sig line..


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Why not just ask for his address and social security number while your at it.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

no i was wondering because u got some serious equetment and i whatn to know how much you have thas all nothing crazy just what you got because the stuff you got is awsome


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*BA-DEEP BA-DEEP AAAAA DATS ALL FOLKS*


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

bakerc8;558754 said:


> no i was wondering because u got some serious equetment and i whatn to know how much you have thas all nothing crazy just what you got because the stuff you got is awsome


youre accent sounds more like Milwaukee or Maine instead of CT....

here is a pic of the new spray truck.. it will have some ag tires that are 32X48 and the 50' sprayer will be installed permanantly.

the truck is a 99 f-250 (soon to be f-450) and has a 5spd with a V-10 but it should only see about 50 road miles per year so maybe it wont kill me that bad.

it's a wrecked truck .i am putting the front end back underneath it now

........
and then a couple of one of my ol'e mans vette's (has 3 of them) . he enjoy's having stuff like that to do.

and then one of my new mower. it's a "Bad Boy" with a CaT deisel


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

nice mower why would you turn a 250 into a 450?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

bakerc8;559393 said:


> nice mower why would you turn a 250 into a 450?




That 250 looks like a cool project keep us up to date with it!wesport


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is some pic's of the "floater" project, the spring's are factory F-450 front's and the rear is blocked but i put airbag's also. we'll also stiffin the frame up a little with some stock steel, 

the body is gonna have to be jacked up about 8-10" to clear the tire's. i thought we were closer to being high enough untill we rolled a tire over to it LOL 

here is a pic of my new wheel loader it is a IT28 cat, i was gonna buy a new one but i bought another track loader too so i decided to buy a older wheel loader......now if i just had a snow pusher


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Loader looks good PJ. I think your truck is going to be more work then you think, good luck with it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I somehow missed the pics of the Vette and the new lawn mower, looks gooood! Lots of work to do.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JD Dave;561848 said:


> Loader looks good PJ. I think your truck is going to be more work then you think, good luck with it.


I think your right.

To big and expensive things stick out to me- the major need for a 12" suspension lift and gears to turn 44" floater tires.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark13;561854 said:


> I think your right.
> 
> To big and expensive things stick out to me- the major need for a 12" suspension lift and gears to turn 44" floater tires.


the lift is already on it LOL so we have another foot to go 

i swaped front diff to a shorter gear to help with the shorter front tires

the thing wont see road so we'll just run in 4-low while in the field

JD. can i interest you in a vette? my ole'man has a ZO6 50th and he wanted another yellow one i guess? the black one in the pic is a auto but has had some mod's. i'll try to find a pic of the ZO6

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;561872 said:


> the lift is already on it LOL so we have another foot to go
> 
> i swaped front diff to a shorter gear to help with the shorter front tires
> 
> ...


Thanks PJ but I already have a 2003 50th Z06 I don't use. LOL


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

that truck is going to be sweet!

nice vette!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

powerjoke;561846 said:


> the body is gonna have to be jacked up about 8-10" to clear the tire's.


A 10" body lift? and to think some people thought my 3" body lift was too much


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;561888 said:


> A 10" body lift? and to think some people thought my 3" body lift was too much


3" is the max that I ever want to see,lol I can't imagine what a 10" bl is going to be like.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like alot of fun, and a good reason to drink beer!

Whats up with all the Vetts? you guys make to much money


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you going to lose the box and do some serious trimming on the front whell wells? Should make a nice spray truck, much better then running your new truck over all that ground.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD: we are going to try to keep the bed and just trim or hack about 10-12" all the way around the wheel well front and rear........i guess i don't really know yet, there is not alot of "how to put 48X36" rubber on a ford" book's out there so i am kinda playing it by ear LOL,

the W-14 in the pic's is for sale if anyone is interested. 

the 8160 in the last pic is a new one for us and seems to be a great mowing tractor 

pj


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here's the latest addition to the "fleet".

i treaded off the W-14 for the mini-ex and 

the 963 came from virginia

here is also the lil' Krone baler.........i tried to bale up a used tire and it didnt work so well...lol it done about $12,500 worth of damage

and here is one of the Vicon mower,.......we hit a chunk of concrete with it and done about $2500 worth of damage,.....this year is not been my year lol 

the main shaft went out of the Mower Conditioner

the small Vicon also sustained minor damage.

the trans took a crap in the 8160 tractor.........

BTW: anybody wanna buy a hay buisness in Missouri LOL


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice equipment looks good :salute:


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

powerjoke;562014 said:


> JD: we are going to try to keep the bed and just trim or hack about 10-12" all the way around the wheel well front and rear........i guess i don't really know yet, there is not alot of "how to put 48X36" rubber on a ford" book's out there so i am kinda playing it by ear LOL,
> 
> That was a good chuckle Just let the sawzall be your guide!


----------



## isellmeyers (Jul 27, 2008)

*shovel and pick*

I'm jelious, I still use a pick and shovel.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here's some more vette project pic's and one of a 246&303.5CaT


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

looks like work pj. to scary for me. but nice pics and equip.

any idea where the solenoid is in a 05 nissan sentra that controls the valve on in the evap?
i cant even seem to figure that out.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we've been doing a little shop work in the last month. so here's some pic's......notice that the vette is red now? lol . dad wanted a red one since his ZO-6 is yellow, everything was taken apart and even removed the door panels and painted internally etc. 

FYI: vettes are painted in peices at the factory and then put together. 


the FORD is getting taller but still does not have the 10" body lift on it. i havent thad time. we put rebent sring's on it instead of 10" of lift block's....to help prevent axle wrap. with those large tires


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, very nice!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

as always, nice pics PJ.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like your Topkick dump truck. Do you only use that for plowing or for everything? Probably a stupid question, but I just figured that since it had the plow on it and stuff, that you may only use it for winter. I guess you coulda just put the plow on to take pics, though.  But I can't even get at my plow for now. Oh and how much salt can that thing hold before it gets too heavy for it?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the 5500 is a good(not great) but it's main job is snow work. it works 32miles of county roads and some of the LARGE commercial lot's. 

the 5500 can hold about 8ton , but remember that when it's not plowing it's towing track loader......or at least trying too lol

PJ

more pic's tomorrow


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Any news on the Frankentruck? You have alot of nice equipment there.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...Id like to know how the Ford is coming.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow f250 sure nice than my Dad's F250 with V10 that have 250,000 miles.

What gear ratio on that? 4.10 but you change to 5.13 or 5.56 gear ratio?


One problem how you get on F250 if it was tall? ladder?


keep in mind check exhaust manifold and stud on V10 we have one broke stud so we are replace with new stud. And use 5W30 oil if this have 100,000 miles. P.S. don't use fram oil filter that one cause valve train noise.

Where you get those from Auction? or GSAAUCTION.gov?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

> One problem how you get on F250 if it was tall? ladder?


Mil, ...PJ knows how to levetate!


----------

